# 

## splinka

Witam! 
naszą budową w tym roku zamierzamy zakończyć położeniem siatki z klejem na styropianie, czy to dobry pomysł? Slyszelismy rozne glosy. Sa zwolennicy zostawiania kleju, bo na wiosnę bedzie mozna uzupelnic pekniecia ewentualne i gruntowac przed polozeniem struktury. Sa rowniez takie glosy ze przed zima nalezy zagruntowac, bo pod wplywem mrozu klej bedzie sie luszczyl i odpadal. 
nie wiemy co jest prawda.bardzo prosze o porady  :smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam! 
> naszą budową w tym roku zamierzamy zakończyć położeniem siatki z klejem na styropianie, czy to dobry pomysł? Slyszelismy rozne glosy. Sa zwolennicy zostawiania kleju, bo na wiosnę bedzie mozna uzupelnic pekniecia ewentualne i gruntowac przed polozeniem struktury. Sa rowniez takie glosy ze przed zima nalezy zagruntowac, bo pod wplywem mrozu klej bedzie sie luszczyl i odpadal. 
> nie wiemy co jest prawda.bardzo prosze o porady


Nie wiem jak ze styropianem, ale z wełną nie ma problemu. Mam tak od 5 lat. No, może nie do końca. Większość kleju pomalowałem farbą.
Sąsiad ma od 2 lat styropian zaciągnięty klejem i na pewno nie gruntował i nic się nie dzieje. Jeśli się boisz o pęknięcia i ubytki to nigdy nie nakładaj tynku bo odpadnie.

----------


## wojciaszek

zagruntuj i zostaw koszt nie bedzie duży a będzie ochrona kleju na siatce

----------


## barzuc

> zagruntuj i zostaw koszt nie bedzie duży a będzie ochrona kleju na siatce


Ja w ten sposób będę miał 2. zimę (co prawda na wełnie ale to raczej bez różnicy). Bez problemów.

----------


## splinka

wiem, ze koszt gruntu nie jest duzy, ale klej i tak w niektorych miejscach popeka i trzeba go bedzie uzupelniac, wiec przed struktura okaze sie ze trzeba jeszcze raz gruntowac. sa tez glosy ze grunt bleknie i kolor struktury nie jest taki jak powinien byc. 
Czy grunt rzeczywiscie zabezpiecza klej??? czy sam klej moze byc zostawiony przez zime?

----------


## zbigmor

> wiem, ze koszt gruntu nie jest duzy, ale klej i tak w niektorych miejscach popeka i trzeba go bedzie uzupelniac, wiec przed struktura okaze sie ze trzeba jeszcze raz gruntowac. sa tez glosy ze grunt bleknie i kolor struktury nie jest taki jak powinien byc. 
> Czy grunt rzeczywiscie zabezpiecza klej??? czy sam klej moze byc zostawiony przez zime?


Nadal nie rozumiem, dlaczego klej ma popękać? Grunt nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.

----------


## mikolayi

zagruntuj unigruntem jeśli koniecznie chcesz gruntować
grunt "właściwy" że tak go nazwę, czyli pod kolor elewacji położysz przed kładzeniem tynku

----------


## leszeq

> zagruntuj unigruntem jeśli koniecznie chcesz gruntować
> grunt "właściwy" że tak go nazwę, czyli pod kolor elewacji położysz przed kładzeniem tynku


Nie gruntuj unigruntem tylko podkładem pod tynki. Możesz użyć do tego np ATLAS CERPLAST - możesz go dodatkowo rozcieńczyć wodą żeby obniżyć koszty. UNI-GRUNT spowoduje zmniejszenie chłonności powierzchni i jej wzmocnienie ale to nie o to chodzi w tym wszystkim. Zagruntować powinno się szczególnie ze wzgęlu na nasiąkliwość takiego kleju i jego skłonność do "łuszczenia" się potem. Na dobrze wykonanym ociepleniu nie powinno nic pękać i nie powinno być żądnych ubytków! Na wiosnę i tak trzeba będzie drugi raz gruntować ponieważ na podkładach leżących dłuższy czas, ciężko jest uzyskać odpowiednią fakturę w procesie tynkowania, ale nie ma to wpływu na kolor jego samego.
Pozdr.

----------

> ... czy sam klej moze byc zostawiony przez zime?


moze
byle suchy

----------


## mikolayi

> UNI-GRUNT spowoduje zmniejszenie chłonności powierzchni i jej wzmocnienie ale to nie o to chodzi w tym wszystkim. Zagruntować powinno się szczególnie ze wzgęlu na nasiąkliwość takiego kleju i jego skłonność do "łuszczenia" się potem.


czy sens nie jest ten sam ?

----------


## profus

Według moich ustaleń należy by mieć spokój:
-klej zagruntować na zimę, by nie chłonął wody, a potem zamarzał - możliwe spękania,
-na wiosnę przed właściwym tynkowaniem ponownie zagruntować, choć jeżeli było dobrze zagruntowane przed zimą i grunt nie został np. częściowo zmyty itp. to nie trzeba ale bezwzględnie trzeba wtedy umyć ściany by nie było kurzu. Czyli najprościej ponownie zagruntować bo wtedy usuwamy ewentualny kurz.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Dokładnie tak.

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> UNI-GRUNT spowoduje zmniejszenie chłonności powierzchni i jej wzmocnienie ale to nie o to chodzi w tym wszystkim. Zagruntować powinno się szczególnie ze wzgęlu na nasiąkliwość takiego kleju i jego skłonność do "łuszczenia" się potem.
> 
> 
> czy sens nie jest ten sam ?


Żaden system ociepleń nie przewiduje stosowanie gruntów głęboko penetrujących, jakim jest UNI-GRUNT, jako podkład na warstwę zbrojącą pod tynki i nie powinno się nimi zastępować przeznaczonych do tego farb gruntujących. Gruntem głęboko penetrującym powinno się zabezpieczać ścianę przed przyklejeniem płyt styropianowych lub wełny i jest to działanie mające na celu zmniejszenie chłonności powierzchni, oczyszczenie jej i wzmocnienie.
Pozdr.

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał mikolayi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał leszeq
> 
> ...


Bardzo ładne stwierdzenie - kolega się trochę zna. 
Podkład na warstwe zbrojącą stosuje się w dwóch celach:
- żeby czymś wzmocnić kiepskawy klej (większość kleju na rynku jest podłej jakości)
- gruntofarby w kolorze tynku stosuje się przy głębokich kornikach - żeby ew przetarcia elewacji nie były widoczne.

Nie nadużywałbym tylko słowa "glebokopenetujacy". Uni Grunt (i praktyczne cała reszta) jest robiona na zwykłej dyspersji styrenowo-akrylowej o wielkości cząstki około 200 mikronów. Ta dyspersja jest tez używana do formulacji tynków i farb. Prawdziwe "głębokopenetrujące" grunty mają cząstke poniżej 50 mikronów.

----------


## leszeq

> Nie nadużywałbym tylko słowa "glebokopenetujacy". Uni Grunt (i praktyczne cała reszta) jest robiona na zwykłej dyspersji styrenowo-akrylowej o wielkości cząstki około 200 mikronów. Ta dyspersja jest tez używana do formulacji tynków i farb. Prawdziwe "głębokopenetrujące" grunty mają cząstke poniżej 50 mikronów.


Niestety wielu producentów, chcąc podnieść walory swoich produktów, celowo wprowadza klientów w błąd umieszczając napis "głebokopenetrujący" na gruntach, które w rzeczywistości pozostają gruntami wzmacniającymi...
Pozdr.

----------


## splinka

Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi. 
Pytanie do forumowicza Coulignon: 
odnosząc to co piszesz do mojego pierwotnego pytania : czy klej z siatką moze zostac na zime bez gruntu? 
z tego co piszesz wynika ze tak, skoro nie zabezpiecza on kleju. 
bardzo prosze odpowiedz mi konkretnie na to pytanie  :smile:  bede bardzo wdzieczna.

----------


## mikolayi

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> Nie nadużywałbym tylko słowa "glebokopenetujacy". Uni Grunt (i praktyczne cała reszta) jest robiona na zwykłej dyspersji styrenowo-akrylowej o wielkości cząstki około 200 mikronów. Ta dyspersja jest tez używana do formulacji tynków i farb. Prawdziwe "głębokopenetrujące" grunty mają cząstke poniżej 50 mikronów.
> 
> 
> Niestety wielu producentów, chcąc podnieść walory swoich produktów, celowo wprowadza klientów w błąd umieszczając napis "głebokopenetrujący" na gruntach, które w rzeczywistości pozostają gruntami wzmacniającymi...
> Pozdr.


bardzo łądna dyskusja wyjaśniajaca  :smile:

----------


## EZS

> Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi. 
> Pytanie do forumowicza Coulignon: 
> odnosząc to co piszesz do mojego pierwotnego pytania : czy klej z siatką moze zostac na zime bez gruntu? 
> z tego co piszesz wynika ze tak, skoro nie zabezpiecza on kleju. 
> bardzo prosze odpowiedz mi konkretnie na to pytanie  bede bardzo wdzieczna.


powiem, co było u mnie - była siatka na kleju [rzez zimę. Ocieplenie robiliśmy w listopadzie ub roku. Nic się nie stało z tym klejem, nawet nie popękał. 
W tym roku wykonawca wróci,  położył jeszcze jedną cienką warstwę (wyrównał) preszlifował i malował - nie mam tynku.

----------


## jarus72

Nic się nie stanie z tym klejem ,u sąsiada styropian był klejony z trzy lata temu .Jest tylko zaciągniety klejem  i teraz kolejna zima i faktury dalej nie ma położonej .

----------


## gianti

listwa kapinosowa, część pozioma z siatką - a nałożenie tynku.

Dzisiaj mój wykonawca ocieplenia poinformował mnie o bardzo dziwnej rzeczy.

Ze dla niego położenie tynku na poziomej części styropianu pod listwą startową, jest tak pracochłonne i będzie to wręcz musiał robić na kolanach (cokół mam na wysokości 30-70 cm; że będzie chciał dodatkową dopłatę za to.

czy to jakieś herezje? czy normalka?

----------


## dankaf

> że będzie chciał dodatkową dopłatę za to.
> 
> czy to jakieś herezje? czy normalka?



Nic nie powinni za to wziąśc.

----------


## Barbossa

pewnie, jak potrafi się zgiąć (najlepiej tak aby głową dotknął kolan) i ma odpowiednio długie wity, to o jakiej robocie na  kolanach tu mowa   :Confused:  

może zrób casting na  wykonawcę po AWF, wtedy nie będzie wymyślał takich dyrdymałów

----------


## dozi

no bez jaj!! a może malarze zaczną więcej brać za szpachlowanie sufitów, bo ręce bardziej cierpną niż na ścianach.. a może płytkarz powie, że płytki klejone pod sufitem tez więcej policzy, bo na drabinę musi wejść, a to nie jest wygodnie.
Ale koleś ma talent do naciągania co nie? że też wpadł na coś takiego, kto wie, może jakiś inwestor już kiedyś na to poszedł... hahaha!

----------


## splinka

a ja wracając do tematu sama sobie odpowiem na pytanie Tworzace watek. Zima za nami styropian zostawiony z klejem bez gruntu i wszystko z nim w porządku, nie ma spekan, rys, nie sypie sie ani nic innego zlego mu sie nie dzieje. zadowolona jestem tym samym ze nie gruntowalismy przed zima i teraz dopiero przed struktura bedziemy.

----------


## Vafel

> listwa kapinosowa, część pozioma z siatką - a nałożenie tynku.
> 
> Dzisiaj mój wykonawca ocieplenia poinformował mnie o bardzo dziwnej rzeczy.
> 
> Ze dla niego położenie tynku na poziomej części styropianu pod listwą startową, jest tak pracochłonne i będzie to wręcz musiał robić na kolanach (cokół mam na wysokości 30-70 cm; że będzie chciał dodatkową dopłatę za to.
> 
> czy to jakieś herezje? czy normalka?


Ja czegoś nie rozumiem. Jak to położenie tynku na poziomej części styropianu pod listwą startową? To tam się tynkuje? Jakim cudem skoro styropian ściśle przylega do listwy startowej. Chyba, że chodzi o samą listwę, ale ona jest metalowa, to po co ją tynkować?

I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi przyszła do głowy - że taka listwa to potężny liniowy mostek termiczny...  ::-(:  Rozwiązuje się to jakoś?

----------


## leszeq

> I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi przyszła do głowy - że taka listwa to potężny liniowy mostek termiczny...  Rozwiązuje się to jakoś?


Tak. Jeżeli zaczynasz ocieplenie ścian dużo powyżej wysokości gruntu (z zastosowaniem cokołu), to wogóle się jej nie stosuje.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi przyszła do głowy - że taka listwa to potężny liniowy mostek termiczny...  Rozwiązuje się to jakoś?
> 
> 
> Tak. Jeżeli zaczynasz ocieplenie ścian dużo powyżej wysokości gruntu (z zastosowaniem cokołu), to wogóle się jej nie stosuje.


No a jak się ją już zastosowało?

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Vafel
> 
> ...


Osobiście nigdy jej nie stosuję, a zdarzało mi sie już nawet kilka razy ją wyrywać na poprawkach po innych ekipach. Przy zachowaniu cokołu i ociepleniu styropianem, stosowanie listwy startowej jest zupełnie zbędne i bezzsensowne. Wielką wadą takiej listwy jest źle rozwiązene jej połączenie z warstwą siatki (zbrojenia). Jest to jedynie 2 cm i przy stosowaniu kleju  słabszej jakości (o zbyt małej elastyczności i lepkości), powstają pęknięcia na styku listwy i siatki. Stosowanie listwu uniemożliwia jednocześnie jej otynkowanie pod spodem. Zamiast listwy można z powodzeniem wkleić narożnik z siatką. zabezpieczy on doskonale naroże budynku, wzmocni połączenie z warstwą zbrojenia oraz umożliwi prawidłowe związanie kleju ze styropianem, dając jednocześnie możliwość otynkowania cokołu od spodu. Jest to rozwiązanie dużo tańsze i praktyczniejsze, choćby ze względu na wspomniany przez Ciebie mostek termiczny.

----------


## tacim

leszeq powiedz mi proszę jak to wykonać fundament obłożyłem xps i pomiędzy izolacją poziomą a styro jest jakieś 2-3 cm luzu i nie wiem czy izolacja idzie poziomo pomiędzy xps a ocieplenie czy ją się wywija jak to wygląda czy muszę doklepić te brakujące cm.

----------


## Vafel

> Napisał Vafel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał leszeq
> 
> ...


Dzięki wielkie za poradę. Tylko, że dla mnie trochę za późno, bo ja już mam listwy i styropian na ścianach, choć nie mam jeszcze ocieplonego cokołu. Pytanie brzmi czy ja na tym etapie mogę jeszcze coś dobrego z tymi listwami zrobić...?

----------


## leszeq

> leszeq powiedz mi proszę jak to wykonać fundament obłożyłem xps i pomiędzy izolacją poziomą a styro jest jakieś 2-3 cm luzu i nie wiem czy izolacja idzie poziomo pomiędzy xps a ocieplenie czy ją się wywija jak to wygląda czy muszę doklepić te brakujące cm.


Izolacje poziomą odcinasz równo ze ścianą. Zacznij od wytyczenia wysokości cokołu i dopiero wtedy będziesz wiedział ile XPSu brakuje. Izolacja pozioma nie wchodzi między warstwy izolacji termicznej XPS (styrodur) a EPS (styropian) - warstwy te muszą być połączone. Po wyprowadzeniu cokołów dookoła budynku powstałanie szczelina (te kilka cm), którą powinieneś uzupełnić styropianem EPS70 i wypełnić dodatkowo wszystkie ubytki szczelnie pianką (wypełni ona wszystkie niedociągnięcia). Na krawędź cokołu wtapia się narożnik z siatką, a siatkę ze zbrojenia powierzchni pod cokołem (XPSa), wywja się na uskok cokołu. Pmiętaj, że do wykonywania zbrojenia z siatki na XPS, należy używać przeznaczonych do tego zapraw klejowych.




> Tylko, że dla mnie trochę za późno, bo ja już mam listwy i styropian na ścianach, choć nie mam jeszcze ocieplonego cokołu. Pytanie brzmi czy ja na tym etapie mogę jeszcze coś dobrego z tymi listwami zrobić...?


W takim razie masz jeszcze czas i możliwość na usunięcie listw  :smile:

----------


## tacim

a cokołu nie mogę zrobić ze zwykłego styro? skoro obetne papę wystająca spod bloczka i xps zostanie pod ziemia i część nad ziemią. Chyba że coś źle zrozumiałem. Najgorsze że nie mam pojęcia z czego będzie cokół i ile centów różnicy zrobić miedzy cokołem a ociepleniem właściwym że tak je nazwę  :smile: 
Tak oglądałem foto i wszędzie piszą (MUrator)  że izolacja wchodzi pomiędzy 2 warstwy styro tą z ziemi i ta górną.

----------


## JerzyR

Niestety pomimo mostków termicznych listwę startową się daje aby gryzonie nie wchodziły do styropianu.

----------


## EWBUD

> Niestety pomimo mostków termicznych listwę startową się daje aby gryzonie nie wchodziły do styropianu.


I ten kto założył listwę nie ma myszy w elewacji?
Teoretycznie tak, w praktyce raczej nie.
Widziałeś kiedyś przez jaką szczelinę jest w stanie przedostać się mysz?
Może montaż tej listwy na np. ytongu (prosta ściana) ma sens - wtedy listwa przylega prawie do samej ściany, w pozostałych przypadkach ....

----------

